# Breeze seems to like Michigan



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to you & Breeze! Your description and diagram are great - thank you!

I hope Bonnie's foot gets back to normal quickly.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Whew, congratulations!!! Looks like a really hard test!! One more to go, how exciting. 
Your descriptions and diagrams are incredibly helpful, thanks.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats again Shelly, that is wonderful. Loved the diagrams, you can really see what was going on. WOW! 
So which test(s) in Hambden are you looking at?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well that is Totally AWESOME Shelly! Congrats to you and Breeze! Good luck next month!!!

I was perplexed why I was the only one who responded, then realized the thread had been posted twice. Just wanted to let you know how happy I am for you and your great group! Only one more pass, that is soo cool!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Thanks for posting the pics of the test, it really helps bring perspective about how hard Master is!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Congrats again Shelly, that is wonderful. Loved the diagrams, you can really see what was going on. WOW!
> So which test(s) in Hambden are you looking at?


I am thinking I am going to do the Chessie Club test the weekend of Oct. 1st as a couple of my Chessie friends are going to it, and Buckeye the weekend of Oct. 8th as I like the panel! WEre you thinking of coming up for the curly test? I am hoping to be returning to hunting by that weekend.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Shelley and Breeze!!! Give Bon Bon a hug for me, tell her I have had spider bites and they are not fun poor Bonnie. 

Good luck on future tests! ONE MORE TO GO!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow that is amazing ! That looks crazy tough. Sounds like you guys rocked it again! Congrats and best of luck with that final one!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like she did a great job! 

How long were those marks, on average? 

Also, what does it mean that the blind was run "by invitation" in the last series?


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck on the next one.
I hope Bonnie's foot is better. Gibbys is looking pretty good.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

mlopez said:


> Congrats! Sounds like she did a great job!
> 
> How long were those marks, on average?
> 
> Also, what does it mean that the blind was run "by invitation" in the last series?


 The longest mark was just over 100 yards, and the shortest around 30 yards. Those short ones can make the long marks harder as the dogs have to punch through the area and not get sucked into the fall area of the shorter mark.

In regards to "by invitation" it generally is used when the judges have a blind set up with a marking series, but the dog is only allowed to run the blind if they do a good enough job on the marks first. It tends to be a time saver used when there are big entries.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Someone who was at the test this weekend has made a video. Breeze is not one of the running dogs but it shows the marks she had to do, and I am in the gallery discussin' stuff while the test dog is running...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW that is gorgeous property. Neat video. I spotted you! : Darrin was in there a bit too. Saw him honoring with Deveron. That is a NEAT dog. He has a pup by him now too. 

Thanks so much for posting. Wish I could have seen a dog run the marks, to see the degree of difficulty. I am such a newbie a lot of this still goes over my head.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> WOW that is gorgeous property. Neat video. I spotted you! : Darrin was in there a bit too. Saw him honoring with Deveron. That is a NEAT dog. He has a pup by him now too.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting. Wish I could have seen a dog run the marks, to see the degree of difficulty. I am such a newbie a lot of this still goes over my head.


Yeah Darrin was all over the place that weekend! I stole Phury for a bit to get some puppy snuggles in, and he and Bonnie played for a bit at ribbons.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Yeah Darrin was all over the place that weekend! I stole Phury for a bit to get some puppy snuggles in, and he and Bonnie played for a bit at ribbons.


OMG is Fury (Phury) just the CUTEST!!!! I have told Darrin when I leave his place he has to do a vehicle check because I may just leave with him. Too darn CUTE!!!! And I like little girls.


----------

